# Anyone Done An Ag Fat Yak Clone?



## Yeastie Beastie (1/1/10)

I have seen the odd mention of a Fat Yak clone on AHB but never really took too much notice.
Now that I am interested in doing one AG I thought..easy, ill search for it. No luck.

Has anyone done a Fat Yak clone yet?

I love a good hoppy Pale Ale and this one just seems to hit the spot.

YB.


----------



## Pollux (1/1/10)

My "Horny Yak" recipe is somewhere in the RecipeDB.......It's more of an IPA and has a fair whack more bitterness than the commercial release, but it's always the fastest keg to drain in this house....

Think of it as a Fat Yak on steroids and Viagra all at once.......With a side of PCP.........


----------



## benno1973 (1/1/10)

There's some discussion (and a few attempts at a recipe) here


----------



## SJW (4/1/10)

I would guess that the IBU's should be around the 15 - 20max. That would convert to "a truckload of hops" as stated on the label, for commercial beer.
Still a nice drop though.

Steve


----------



## gjhansford (4/1/10)

Here's my clone ... Two Fat Cats Pale Ale

Grain

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.0 4.40 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 6
9.4 0.50 kg. Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 3
3.8 0.20 kg. Crystal Pale Great Britain 1.033 100
3.8 0.20 kg. Acidulated Malt Germany 1.035 5

90min mash at 63C
80min boil 

Hops total IBU = 25

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.50 8.5 45 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 9.3 45 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.50 3.8 10 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.1 10 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.50 0.0 0 min.
16.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast: US-05 CB American Ale

OG: 1.051 FG: 1.010 ABV: 5.8% with natural conditioning

Popular drop ... more body than Fat Yak, colour was good, hops beautiful.


----------



## BrewGuru (24/8/11)

After many trial batches and a lot of research here is my latest update on a Fat Yak clone,
This as as close as I can get and a great drop:

*OBESE BOVINE* - 50 Litre Batch

Grain Bill

8.00kg 2 Row pale malt 75.82%
2.00kg wheat Malt 18.95%
.550kg crystal malt 60L 5.26%

20gms Nelson Sauvin flowers 11.00% - 60mins 10.73 IBU
30gms Cascade flowers 5.50% - 20mins 4.87 IBU
20gms Nelson Sauvin flowers 11.00% - 20mins 6.50 IBU
30gms Cascade flowers 5.50% - 10mins 2.90 IBU
40gms Nelson Sauvin flowers through hoback into fermenter

American Ale II yeast

Specification
OG: 1048 FG: 1012
ABV: 4.7%
IBU: 25.00
Colour: 7.3 SRM
Brewhouse efficiency: 75%


----------



## BeerSwiller (24/8/11)

Just about to crack out this recipe, 

Anyone got any comments or suggestions before I fire up the grain mill?

Cheers 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Fat Yak
Brewer: Justin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.17 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 82.47 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 10.31 % 
0.20 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.12 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.09 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
14.20 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (45 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
7.10 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] (45 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
14.20 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
21.31 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.85 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 12.65 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BeerSwiller (24/8/11)

Actually looking at the brewguru, reckon i might just give that recipe a shot 
Except I might go the coffee plunger Idea for the hop back, since i dont have one of those... I guess that will work.


----------



## BrewGuru (25/8/11)

It will work a treat, the IBU's and ABV are correct to the profile of the beer,
I have difficulty in matching this beer
to a BJCP style, it's too light on in IBU's for an American Pale Ale or an English Pale Ale any suggestions?


----------



## BeerSwiller (25/8/11)

I'm going to do the 10min addition as a French press, then add the hopsack addition as a dry hop, but might halve the amount since dry hopping NS tends to be strong I've read..
Any thoughts on this?

Thanks all

Ps. I mashed at 66 so my fg might be a little lower, 1010 perhaps


----------



## flano (25/8/11)

I have one on about day 7 of fermenting ...can't recall the details but I used cascade and nelson.
Just pellets.
It is not overly bitter at this point when I taste the hydro reading...quite fruity.

I quite like fat yak


----------



## Parks (25/8/11)

beernorks said:


> I have one on about day 7 of fermenting ...can't recall the details but I used cascade and nelson.
> Just pellets.
> It is not overly bitter at this point when I taste the hydro reading...quite fruity.
> 
> I quite like fat yak



I have just finished one on pellets (and my first one at that) and it tastes like a fruit tingle. I'm wondering if my bitterness is just that little bit too low.

Keen to try again though...


----------

